# Sag. Subulata flowers male / female ?



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Does Sagittaria subulata have male and female flowers ?










Flower on the right is what I usually get from Sag. subulata, flower on the left is a style I havent noticed before, is it still the subulata or is it something else ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, Sagittaria does have male and female flowers. The one on the right is male, and the one on the left is female.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you tell me if these flower is from a sagitaria subulata?


















thanks !

Juan


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

FuglyDragon said:


> Does Sagittaria subulata have male and female flowers ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool pic, interesting to see the difference between the two flowers


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Juan, 

this could be a flower from S. subulata, because its stalk is relatively long, and the inflorescence seems to be floating. Male flowers of S. subulata mostly have only 7 stamens - see the right flower in the pic of FuglyDragon. Most other Sagittaria species have considerably more stamens in the male flowers.

Greets
Heiko


----------

